# Warning: Posted...



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you have one of these on your fence? Or does your state protect you with a law of this sort?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes we have one in our barn and ring. We have it just incase someone comes along and hurts themselves and wants a lawsuit. Or at least that's what we've always done.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My BO has that hanging in the barn.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes there is a similar law in Kentucky, but i do not have a sign up at my place.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I was told in Ontario anyway, that no matter what signs are posted or what contract is signed, you can not sign away your rights. However, it does make it more difficult for the suitor to say they didn't know the risks.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

In Oregon a horse facility has to have a sign by law put up stating such a thing.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I live in ontario. In 99% of the barns i've been to, they require you to sign a risk waiver basically saying you understand the risks involved and you are to participate at your own risk, before riding a horse. 5% of those barns require you to sign the risk waiver before stepping into the barn.

The way the waivers are worded is that once you sign that sheet of paper you agree that any injury is your fault and the barn owners/managers/horse owners cannot be held liable in any way shape or form.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Yup, lots and lots of waivers are signed like that for many different events, but in the end, the person that signs can not legally sign away their rights. It does help to limit the damage payable though. That's also why service providers have to have a million different qualifications for everything now -- otherwise they can't get insurance.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol. Their rights.

You have the right to attempt a dangerous sport even with the understanding that you could be injured, because it is dangerous. Then you have the right to sue someone because you were injured while performing a dangerous sport, that you knew was dangerous?

Lol.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I know. Totally ridiculous.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

We had them back sage at Dixie Stampede. I think there were like 3 posted in there.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

shmurmer4 said:


> lol. Their rights.
> 
> You have the right to attempt a dangerous sport even with the understanding that you could be injured, because it is dangerous. Then you have the right to sue someone because you were injured while performing a dangerous sport, that you knew was dangerous?
> 
> Lol.


 ^^Kind of ridiculous isnt it? 



NorthernMama said:


> ^^ Yup, lots and lots of waivers are signed like that for many different events, but in the end, the person that signs can not legally sign away their rights. It does help to limit the damage payable though. That's also why service providers have to have a million different qualifications for everything now -- otherwise they can't get insurance.


^^ I wouldnt call it signing away your rights. Its more or less a way of agreeing that you fully understand the risks involved and if you were to get injured its not their fault, which is true in most cases.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

each state has it's own version.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

My BO has one hanging in the barn and the Fairgrounds has one.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

In Florida, it is inherent risks you are waiving, and if you sign a waiver saying you have been apprised of the risks, under law you cannot sue for the "inherent risks" of equine activity. However, if you can show negligence caused injuries, that is a different case. I would imagine that is the case in most states. 

Waivers for inherent risks are one thing, but waivers for negligence, gross negligence or even higher standards are a different matter. For instance, if a trainer knowingly puts a little kid who has never ridden before on a hot, green horse they know to be dangerous and that horse freaks and permanently injures the child, that is not an inherent risk - it was entirely avoidable and thus falls under a different standard. If I read a waiver that includes language indemnifying a provider (equestrian, doctor or otherwise) for negligence or other similar standards, I think long and hard before I sign it and sometimes strike through the objectionable language and initial (which is perfectly legal) before signing. It's not because I want to sue anyone, it's simply that someone who feels the need to protect themselves from such actions might not take the care they should. 

As for waivers, you absolutely can sign away your rights to sue (actually, you can sign away your rights to just about anything, including your constitutional rights) and such contracts, if executed properly can be binding, which is why it can be really important to read medical intake papers, auto purchase papers and other forms fully before you sign them so you know if they include waivers (some of them are pretty sneaky) and make an informed choice whether or not to sign them.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

That's standard in California


----------



## Jessie567 (Aug 18, 2009)

I live in England and we have a sign like this at our yard, 5 years ago a livery fell off she wasn't insured to ride and came back 1 year ago and sued the owner of the yard and hose for compensation of the back pain she has been receiving , there's no proof she even had back pain and she got 10K out of it!. grr some people ( i remember she actually asked if she could ride the horse)


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

At the barn I board/ride at, there's sign even before you come in saying all people on the property are at risk because it's an equine facility, that sort of thing. Not to say we aren't being careful because we have a sign, but I think it helps remind parents and siblings of riders that just because they aren't riding doesn't mean they can goof off and not have consquences, so to speak. We also have a warning on the pasture closest to the main barn that says to 'Please Stay Out of Pasture', so people visiting don't just duck into the pasture to see the horses and end up getting run over. 

^_^ Done w/my speil.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Have that hanging in the barn, right next to "My Barn. My Rules." :]


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I think PoohLP hit it right on. 

Also I have heard of people sueing because a horse bit/kick them while they were in the stall. I believe in one case the person who was injured actually managed to form a case because in the waiver it didnt specifically specifiy what the "inherited risks" were. It said something like "Participants are you enter barn area at own risk" but the loop hole was it didnt some how specifiy which stalls not to enter or something along those lines. The barn now has signs outside of each and every stall (including schooling ponies) saying "Do not enter without permission from staff, Enter at own risk." Pretty sad when someone has to go that far imo.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

we had one up when we lived in Missouri


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

They had those signs up all over the darn place where i use to work...I dont have a sign but I did make the mother of the two little kids im giving pony rides/lessons to sign a liability form releasing them...made her sign it too since she barrows my horse sometimes....


----------



## shortbusgeek (Oct 23, 2009)

Georgia requires that a sign such as this be posted, so we have two of them - one on the barn and one at the entrance to the riding ring. Our insurance company also required the signs to be posted, that I take pictures proving that they were up, and e-mailed them to the insurance company for them to have on file. Is it a bit extreme? Maybe so, but people these days are lawsuit happy. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

No Equine Limited Liability laws in good 'ol NY so no one has them here.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> No Equine Limited Liability laws in good 'ol NY so no one has them here.


That's the ideal situation. We have to have the signs here in Kansas.
We don't allow others to ride our horses beyond a "I hold the lead rope" pony ride. Its doubtful anyone is going to get hurt beyond us. Guess I could sue my husband:lol::shock:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> That's the ideal situation. We have to have the signs here in Kansas.
> We don't allow others to ride our horses beyond a "I hold the lead rope" pony ride. Its doubtful anyone is going to get hurt beyond us. Guess I could sue my husband:lol::shock:


It is not ideal.

It is far better to have a limited liability statue that we do not have here.

In NY if you let someone any where near your horse and they get hurt the horse owner/land owner/barn owner are all responsible, not the person riding. The limited liability laws basically say that anyone who partakes in riding realizes it is dangerous and there is a chance of injury so they can not sue when Dobbin steps on their toes.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is not ideal.
> 
> It is far better to have a limited liability statue that we do not have here.
> 
> In NY if you let someone any where near your horse and they get hurt the horse owner/land owner/barn owner are all responsible, not the person riding. The limited liability laws basically say that anyone who partakes in riding realizes it is dangerous and there is a chance of injury so they can not sue when Dobbin steps on their toes.


 
I'm sorry I misread that, I thought you said there was a law not there was no law. Ideally the law should cover you with or without the sign. In Kansas the sign must be displayed for the law to be upheld.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I'm sorry I misread that, I thought you said there was a law not there was no law. Ideally the law should cover you with or without the sign. In Kansas the sign must be displayed for the law to be upheld.


I could live thru having to have a sign if we had some law.


----------

